# Whats the deal with Luis Scola?



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I thought he was going to be joining the Spurs for the upcoming season, are they waiting another season on him?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it has to do with a buyout in his contract that won't apply next offseason. 



That has to be the case, because I doubt they would rather re-sign Marks and Massenburg rather than Scola.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Scola could have and should have been brought over this year...

He had a NBA clause in his contract this year that had to be exercised by a certain date (can't remember the date).

His buyout wasn't anything of the Macas or Nocioni nature..

No excuse for him not being on the roster because at this point he's better than Massenburg and Marks, and I think holding a spot for Malone is pointless because he's finished regardless.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I was going to start a thread similar to this, I'm really liking Scola (and the Argentines in general) after watching this Olympic tournament. Scola will be a great fit in San Antonio especially considering his soft hands, and nice passing abilities.

He might not have great size, isn't he 6'8? But I think he'd be a good player in the league.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> I was going to start a thread similar to this, I'm really liking Scola (and the Argentines in general) after watching this Olympic tournament. Scola will be a great fit in San Antonio especially considering his soft hands, and nice passing abilities.
> 
> He might not have great size, isn't he 6'8? But I think he'd be a good player in the league.


He is officially listed as 6ft9. I have been high on this guy ever since last summer but now finally he is getting his time to shine. He has lost about 20 pounds over the last year and is in probably the best shape of his life. He is running the floor better and has MUCH better lateral quickness. He never will be a great defender but is a hard nosed player and won't ever be a bad defender.(especially in our system). I think he will be a big contributer when he finally comes over. He should be a 6th man type guy that can give us lots of points, some rebounds and not let down on the defensive end.


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Scola is listed as 6'9, but I've noticed with these international players, the heights arent at all exagerated and they are measured without shoes. So its possible that Scola gets listed at 6'10 or so in the NBA.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

He was interviewed after today's game by Craig Sager, and I'm pretty sure he just said he signed a extension, so going to the NBA may not be possible next year or even the year after that (buyout issue?)...

He said it's his dream to play in the NBA, but honestly he doesn't sound like he's going to be sad if he's not with the Spurs soon.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Scola could have and should have been brought over this year...
> 
> He had a NBA clause in his contract this year that had to be exercised by a certain date (can't remember the date).
> ...




If management knew they could get Scola over here cheaply, he would have been here. There's no reason to think the Spurs just said "To hell with it" regarding Scola.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. If they could get Scola over here for a reasonable cost, then they would have him over here and he would probably be a contributer next year. Expect him to come over after this season. I really hope he does come over soon before his best years are behind him and he is still young and has potential to grow as a player.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Scola's buyout this past off season was 1.7 Million dollars.

The Spurs could only pay 350,000 towards that and the player has to pay the rest.

However, you only use the 350k once a year and the Spurs used it on Beno. He had a buyout and the Spurs used the 350k and brought him over. 

Even without the 350k, a team can give the player a big enough contract to where they can pay it all themselves and still make off good.

However, the Spurs, after all the signings only had/have the min. to offer, which isn' enough.

So next year the Spurs will have the MLE (about 4.5 million) and I woulnd't be surpired if it's all used on him.

Or the Spurs could just trade his rights to a team from a player or a good draft pick.

But if Pop says the number one priority next summer will be bringing Scola over to San Antonio. I believe it is and they'll be successful.

Tony will most likely sign an extension soon. And we can use Devin Brown's early bird rights to resign him.

That takes care of everything. 

Just need to bring Scola and Javtokas (and maybe Viktor Sanikidze) and we are without a doubt set for the FUTURE!

I actually wouldn't be too shocked when Malone announces which team he'll play for (I don't think he will pick the Spurs) and that last roster spot for the Spurs is filled with Javtokas.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

LOL at the last seconds dunk on Jefferson. Damn he couldnt of possibly dunked it any worse in his face. :laugh:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> I actually wouldn't be too shocked when Malone announces which team he'll play for (I don't think he will pick the Spurs) and that last roster spot for the Spurs is filled with Javtokas.


Are you talking about the big man from Lithuania?

The one that was tossing everyone's shot yesterday?


----------



## guyinabox (Sep 4, 2004)

He's an amazing rebounder I wonder if Spurs are scouting all these young Argentine prospects that were born in 84 - 87 They sure do love the players out of that country


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

According to this spanish article, the Spurs are looking to have Scola for the 2005/06 season.

It also says that his buyout could be around 2 million euros.

[Link] 

It would be amazing to see Manu and Scola doing the same things they do for their National Team.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

More news about Scola on an Spanish site.



> "Scola will be our priority next summer" Gregg Poppovic.
> 
> [...]
> 
> "I did all I could and it's no longer up to me," said Scola. "It doesn't bother me when they say my game is not suited for the NBA. It didn't hurt that the Spurs didn't make a bigger effort to get me. They have a strange mentality [in the NBA] when it comes to choosing players. They take players that barely played in Europe, like Milicic and Tskitishvili, but not other guys that have made big things."


[Link]


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, there is two sides to every story, but Scola's side makes me a little upset with the Spurs. However, I still believe that if the Spurs could have brought Scola over this season reasonably, they would have done so.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Well, there is two sides to every story, but Scola's side makes me a little upset with the Spurs. However, I still believe that if the Spurs could have brought Scola over this season reasonably, they would have done so.


Yep, the article also says that Manu's contract was higher than expected and that the Spurs didn't find a way to free Malik's contract. The team had only one million dollars of salary cap and Scola would need at least 6 million dolars for 3 years to pay for his buyout (2 million dolars).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, the article also says that Manu's contract was higher than expected and that the Spurs didn't find a way to free Malik's contract. The team had only one million dollars of salary cap and Scola would need at least 6 million dolars for 3 years to pay for his buyout (2 million dolars).






6 million for 3 years? No wonder why he isn't a Spur yet. It's not really that much money, but when you compare it to Manu's first contract, it seems to be too much.


Hopefully, Malik will earn his money this season, and make us forget about Scola.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

6M *in* 3 years.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ryoga</b>!
> 6M *in* 3 years.


Yeah, Ryoga is right, sorry for the confusion. It would be at least 2 million per year.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Nocioni's Olympic teammate, Luis Scola, is the property of the Spurs. He is expected to join FIBA poster boy Tim Duncan next season. "For the first time in a long time, we will be over the cap next summer," said San Antonio coach Gregg Popovich. "That means we'll have the mid-level exception and we'll use that to bring him in." Scola will be reunited with Spurs guard Manu Ginobili.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...pics_were_hardly_a_total_loss_for_harris?pg=2


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...pics_were_hardly_a_total_loss_for_harris?pg=2





MLE for Scola? I'm for that only if Rose fails to show up this season.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we give him half the MLE. That sounds more reasonable.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

spurs can't give that much money to Scola either.. they have to remember about parker's contract, if parker decide not to sign the extension and become restricted free agent, i'm pretty sure other teams will try to get parker at a high price. the spurs needs to match it, i dont think they'd want to let parker go.



6 million for 3 years? that's a lot, parker started out w/ 450,000 in his first year... i know different situation


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, the article also says that Manu's contract was higher than expected and that the Spurs didn't find a way to free Malik's contract. The team had only one million dollars of salary cap and Scola would need at least 6 million dolars for 3 years to pay for his buyout (2 million dolars).


I think NBA will have to change their maximum buyout a bit higher than just 350.000$, to be able to sign players from europe, buyout are rising with every year over here...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> spurs can't give that much money to Scola either.. they have to remember about parker's contract, if parker decide not to sign the extension and become restricted free agent, i'm pretty sure other teams will try to get parker at a high price. the spurs needs to match it, i dont think they'd want to let parker go.
> 
> 
> ...


They have Parker's bird rights so they could match any offer that Parker gets.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

^ yea i know... that still means the spurs can go over capspace, i dont think they want that... 

still scola better be really good then! i know he did really well in the olympics and one of the best players in europe but NBA is not the same.... hopefully he adjust and really help the team. i've seen him play and i really like him...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

man are the spurs trying to get everyone from the Argentina NT


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> man are the spurs trying to get everyone from the Argentina NT


When other teams overlook them so much that the Spurs can pick up Scola at the 58th pick, what do you expect?

Atleast Nocioni is going to the Bulls.


----------

